# Weird Smell From Butt



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

We've been noticing at times that Lily has a strong order coming from her behind at times. 

It's an odd smell that's hard to describe..It smells more like a chemical.

Last night she woke up and come over to me and I noticed it really bad. So I picked her up and looked and she was really flexing her bowl muscles and there was a weird liquid coming out. I wiped it off and if was blackish in color.

Does anyone have any ideas what's going on?

BTW she's a little over 1 yr old and is fixed.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Have you checked the anal glands?


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I really don't know what it would be, but I think I would make an appointment to visit your vet. That sounds kind of scary to me. good luck.


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

Anal glands? 

Do I even want to go there...You may have to elaborate there since I didn't even know she had anal glands?

I'll call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

yes defiantly anal glands are full and need emptying you can do it yourself but its pretty gross, book her into the vets they will do it, but its nothing to worry about!! they have just gotten blocked which is common in all dogs.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've never heard of the liquid being black though. I'd probably take her to the vet, especially if they are impacted you wouldn't want to express them yourself. Unless you really know what you're doing.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

i thought it was a browny/black liquid. Best bet to to your Vet, they will sort it and your feel much better knowing you went sooner than later.


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

Would that have any effect on her behavior. She's acting strange as well. Normally she would not leave our side but she's been hanging out just laying in different rooms.

Which is funny behavior for her.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know what it could be, but if you think she's not her usual self, then you must take her to the vet.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

rlu929s said:


> Would that have any effect on her behavior. She's acting strange as well. Normally she would not leave our side but she's been hanging out just laying in different rooms.
> 
> Which is funny behavior for her.


Yes it could, she could be in pain.
Please get her in to see the vet tomorrow. If they are impacted they could rupture.


----------



## Boppys Dad (Jan 11, 2007)

Also about Anal Glands, if you notice she's dragging her butt on your comforter or on any surface, you know it's time to visit the vet for a squeezing. My vet suggested I could do it at the house, myself, but I decided that's why he's a veterinarian and has assistants too, THEY chose this profession so THEY can do it.

I stood right there the first time watching and was disturbingly amazed at what had built up in my dog. Unbelievable! Boppy is much happier afterwards and surely you dog will be too!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Let us know how she's doing and what the vet said!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its usually dark brown, if its black as tar its likely impaction and needs a vet to take care of, 
they should be emptied on a 6 monthly basis unless your dogs prone to impaction in which case 3 monthly, and a groomer will do it for next to nothing (some vets charge for it as an office visit)
you can do it yourself but its gross and VERY stinky.

impaction is painfull and will make her feel sick and generally off... so the sooner the better.


----------

